# uploading a large file



## tschwa2 (Apr 1, 2021)

Is it possible to upload to TUG a Vistana document about the flex program that is quite large?  It is a little over 300 pages.


----------



## bbodb1 (Apr 1, 2021)

@TUGBrian 
and / or
@Makai Guy.  
...to get their attention...


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 1, 2021)

how large is the file iteself?

even a pdf of 300 pages wouldnt be absurdly large.


----------



## NiteMaire (Apr 1, 2021)

TUGBrian said:


> how large is the file iteself? even a pdf of 300 pages wouldnt be absurdly large.


This reminded me of something I meant to ask about pictures.  While "normal" pictures upload, most panoramic ones don't...at least for me.  If the file size increased to allow them, it would be a good thing IMO.  I'll check a few sizes when I get home and let you know how large they are.


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 1, 2021)

believe the current limit is something like 10mb.  that is still rather significant a size for a photo especially for mobile devices etc.


----------



## Makai Guy (Apr 2, 2021)

The configuration of this server, rather than bulletin board settings, limits uploaded attachment size to 2,048 KB, i.e. 2 MB. 

There are online utilities one can use to reduce/compress larger files before uploading to the board.


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 2, 2021)

probably wouldnt kill anyone to bump that up to 5mb.  i think most cameras take photos (mine anyway) in the 2 to 3mb size.


----------



## SmithOp (Apr 3, 2021)

tschwa2 said:


> Is it possible to upload to TUG a Vistana document about the flex program that is quite large? It is a little over 300 pages.



Why not host it in a cloud account public folder and share the link?


----------

